# Best Boat for Galvie West Bay?



## yakattack (Feb 18, 2009)

I am in the market for a new 19-21' boat to fish and wade Galveston West Bay for under $30k (assume a 150hp). The front runner at the moment is the Majek 20V but I am open to suggestions. I am not interested in a pure flats boat. Others in line are the Mosca, Shallow Sport, Explorer and Kenner. Open to modified vees if they can still draft in 12" or less. I wade 70% of the time but need some comfort for the family.


----------



## Conti (Jun 30, 2005)

babycat. only 16ft under30k and can do nething you want to do in westbay and then some.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

20V Majek
20 Gulf Coast


----------



## cole (Jul 30, 2006)

Captain JAC said:


> babycat. only 16ft under30k and can do nething you want to do in westbay and then some.


 Can do what? Im sure Captain JAC ars ment "anything lol


----------



## Alex258 (May 27, 2006)

IMO opinion a kenner or bluewave with a tunnel would be ideal. I feel bad when I see shallow sports ect. getting their guts rattled crossing the bay when its choppy lol. If you know how to run the bay you will be able to get just about anywhere except Karankawa lake..


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

I bet you can get into a New Haynie Z-21 w/150 Optimax for pretty close to 30k. May have a short wait but you would be be able to get it layed out exactly like you want. PM Chris and see what he can do for you. 

Mike


----------



## cole (Jul 30, 2006)

I live and fish the Galveston bay system, had a Gulf Coast and on my second Tran. The GC is a great boat, but if you ever venture into east bay, and you get a little wind, with the way east bay gets BIG, the GC will beat the hell out of you. If it was me I would look into Tran. The GW's are running Trans for a reason! I know they also run Majek down south, and they are great boats, but they are a lot farther south then Tran. (warranty, service, repairs, etc...)


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm sorry to say I don't know, so must ask: What's a "Tran"?

thanks


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

This is Tran:
http://www.transportboats.com/


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*2007 Mosca Bay Raider for Sale!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Notorious Edition*

This boat was born and lived on west bay most of its life and probably witnessed the most feech caught there..

Give Thomas a call..

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=321451


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

My pathfinder 21 fusion can almost go anywhere i want to go in the galveston complex. I run it in all the marshes and in back lakes too, just be careful where you stop  alot of used pathfinders around too 22' tunnel would be killer with a trp


----------



## BBKing (May 22, 2010)

Had a Majek 20V. There's lot of good things about the boat but plan on getting wet. Also, it'll run shallower than I ever needed for Galveston. If you do get one I'd suggest you get the lightest engine that you can get, no V6.


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

I will sell you my Cape Craft 19 Bay with aluminum trailer and 115 Yamaha 2 stroke. Let me know if you have interest. I have had it all over the coast....does not run shallow but is a great boat. I took the kids King fishing offshore in it (ice cream day) and even pulled them on a tube at Lake Conroe. Tops out about 40 MPH. I really have the wants for an aluminum boat that will run shallow so I am in trade mode. It has a 40 gallon tank and I have always taken great care of it. I bought it at Sport Marine in Richmond and they have also maintained it when needed. I fished Galveston East and Trinity religiously before IKE. I have put tons of trout in that boat. By the way....that is it in my avatar.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

El Pescado 24 is worth a look. You can take a ride on mine, then go make a decision.


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

Blue Wave 1900 STL its a liner with a modified V. Very nice and in your price range. The others mentioned are nice but dont have the warranty or the fact that its a liner in there favor. By the way I am biased, But a facts a fact


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Transport 20 and 22 are great boats for shallows and big water.....Made to order in Palacious Tx...


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Redfishr said:


> Transport 20 and 22 are great boats for shallows and big water.....Made to order in Palacious Tx...


X2 !! www.transportboats.com


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Why leave out Shoalwater? 

When my Carolina Skiff grows up, she wants to be an 18 foot Shoalwater Flats. That's what I think is the best boat for Christmas Bay, Bastrop Bay, and SLP.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Im Headed South said:


> I bet you can get into a New Haynie Z-21 w/150 Optimax for pretty close to 30k. May have a short wait but you would be be able to get it layed out exactly like you want. PM Chris and see what he can do for you.
> 
> Mike


Good call, they are skinny and will eat chop.


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

Funny to watch all these threads on skinny. Fished with guide in POC several years back who told me early in his career he guided out of a 21 mako. Never got stuck in it cuz never went in to marginal areas. Went into a skinny water boat and early on got pulled out a few times as I recall. Was running a 22 Pathfinder when I fished with him and we did fine. My advice... catch some rides and fish with some guides. Texxan1 is right on west bay and he knows a fair bit about boats. Book a trip with him..learn from a pro and make your selection. free advice. You need to get out there instead expecting a forum to guide you. TW


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Its hard to guess at whats best for you . We've fished out of a 23TV explorer now for ten years and it is about as good an all round bay boat as you will buy IMHO. ( that style , not neccesarily that brand of hull. Theres a bunch of them out there)


----------



## Clint Sholmire (Nov 9, 2005)

*boat*

I love my 21v Shallow sport. I have been guiding out of it for 5 years now and can say it will do just about anything. Shallow is great, open water it is good to. You will not get wet in that boat. If you want options, the Mosca that Texxan1 has is very effective as well. Been in his boat in some bad stuff and handled realy well.


----------



## Salt&Sol (Aug 23, 2010)

*21 Shoalwater CAT*

You can get a fully loaded 21 Shoalwater CAT with a 150 for around 30k Not sure what engine you want, but we have an Etech 200 HO and love it. I also have had Mercs, Zukes, and old evinrudes. Portland marine does the best basic option I have seen regarding CATS.. good luck


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

find a good used old school whaler outrage , seas can get huge if the wind blows


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

TOM WEBER said:


> Funny to watch all these threads on skinny. Fished with guide in POC several years back who told me early in his career he guided out of a 21 mako. Never got stuck in it cuz never went in to marginal areas. Went into a skinny water boat and early on got pulled out a few times as I recall. Was running a 22 Pathfinder when I fished with him and we did fine. My advice... catch some rides and fish with some guides. Texxan1 is right on west bay and he knows a fair bit about boats. Book a trip with him..learn from a pro and make your selection. free advice. You need to get out there instead expecting a forum to guide you. TW


I agree. I would rather wade in the shallow areas and if the bottom is too soft to wade and it's too shallow for my boat that drafts 10", I just troll on outta there and find somewhere else to fish. Just my .02


----------



## ktdtx (Dec 16, 2006)

There is no "best" because everyone does it differently.

There are a lot of really goods, some not so goods and some bad ideas but there is no "Best".

Lot of really good ideas on this thread but EVERY boat is a compromise unless you are using it for ONE specific thing.

I have a 24' El Pescador--I like it. I think it is a nice boat, handles chop, runs shallow, plenty of room but that sucker is heavy--when I "stick it" in the mud....I am stuck. It doesn't go very fast for the amount of horsepower I have on it--I still like it.

I fish alone a lot--way more boat than one guy needs. Plenty of other boats which might fit "my mission" just as well or better--but, I like this boat and deal with the compromises.

Pick one which will do most of what you want it to do and then find the one which tickles your fancy and get it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Haynie Z21 hands down. That boat was made to handle that nasty chop in Galveston. Majek also builds much better boats than the 20V, I highly doubt that boat will stay at the top of you list for long. A 20 foot extreme would be a much better option. For west bay I just don't really see the need for a tunnel vee or cat boat unless you fish the super shallow areas a whole lot. A pad vee style boat like a Hayne Z21 or Majek 20 ft extreme will draft a foot or less and get up in a foot and a half. They will both run in less than a foot also which should be good enough for the galveston bay complex. Go test ride on all of these boats and pick the one that best fits your needs.


----------



## boats-r-me (Nov 14, 2008)

*hellooo!!!*

eeaaasssyyyyy there buttermilk, remember what his guidelines are, 19'-21' under 30K, nicely loaded, not a stripped down boat that still needs 3000 to 5000 more for options.


[email protected] said:


> Haynie Z21 hands down. That boat was made to handle that nasty chop in Galveston. Majek also builds much better boats than the 20V, I highly doubt that boat will stay at the top of you list for long. A 20 foot extreme would be a much better option. For west bay I just don't really see the need for a tunnel vee or cat boat unless you fish the super shallow areas a whole lot. A pad vee style boat like a Hayne Z21 or Majek 20 ft extreme will draft a foot or less and get up in a foot and a half. They will both run in less than a foot also which should be good enough for the galveston bay complex. Go test ride on all of these boats and pick the one that best fits your needs.


----------



## pokitbusa (Jan 7, 2010)

What about the gulfcoast variside, can it take the chop?


----------

